# pen questions



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

For those of you with pens in your barn, how high do you make them? Do you make them out of wood, or wire?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you mean like kidding pens? In our barn, we just make them out of hog panels(the short ones) and connect the corners with clips. Works for us, and they are very temporary, so we can just put them up and take them down when we want them.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking more of permanent pens. Some for kidding, some for separating males and females, isolating sick animals, etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wood and wire is what I will be doing


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I was lucky and a friend of mine had a roll of 5' chainlink bout 50-60 feet worth with those privacy slats. But I mad a kid pen for the bottle baby out of the 6" concrete mesh. However after day two baby was walking so good she walked right throught the openings. Which I then covered with chicken wire.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

my permanent pens are made with 2 x 4 for the uprights etc and then pallet slats pried off pallets and screwed on to the 2 x 4s.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We used 1 x 4's for the walls and then use a hog panel cut smaller for the doors to the pens. Works good.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Lesserweevil.......I love your pens, how nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 permanent wood stalls made for kidding and the area in front of those is for the milkstand and directly beside them is my grain barrels, open/bred does have a common area sepated from these by a half wall and the bucks have a shed built onto the backside of the doe barn.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pens!! :greengrin: I use field fence and chain link. Works good.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I would live in your goat pens weevil  very nice. Hope my goats never see those pics!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

All of our pens vary in size though and they're made out of wood with chain link fencing as well and some cattle panels too.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful! *dies of jealousy*


----------

